# Sticky  Offical FW FTS Thread



## phil_pl

This is a place to post your freshwater full tank shots.

I'll start

55gal African Cichlid


----------



## jrodriguez

my 20 gallon barb tank








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bushwhacker

ok i can do this lol my 100 SA/CA tank








and my 55 community


----------



## squirrelcrusher

55g 


30g


----------



## aspects

lol


----------



## aspects

ok, a couple more





































(yeah, i know that last one was impressive. lol. )










(^ breeding/ fry tank)










(^ one of the grow outs)










(^ yet another BB)











...thats all for now. lol


----------



## spawn

wow nice planted tank....


----------



## aspects




----------



## spawn

wow,what kind of fish are in this bowl?


----------



## Sweet Tee

Love all the tanks everyone! Once mine is complete with plants/fish and cycled, I'll be posting mine on here as well


----------



## Sweet Tee

Aspects, what kind of fish are the ones in the pic of the large school? They're so many in there! They look great.


----------



## archer772

Here are a couple pics of mine, I just got it planted with like 50 plants and now I need to get the rest of my fish. Its a 4 foot 120 gallon and my stocking will be Cories, LF Albino Bristlenose Plecos, Cardinal Tetras, 5-7 Platinum Angels and I have a breeding pair of Double Red Apistos

Dawn and Dusk lights on










All my lights on sorry a little washed out so I need to take some better ones.


----------



## Sweet Tee

looks great archer!


----------



## aspects

spawn said:


> wow,what kind of fish are in this bowl?


nothing yet. hopefully i will be adding a couple of shrimp soon, but right now there is just a lonely snail that hitchiked in on one of the plants. 



Sweet Tee said:


> Aspects, what kind of fish are the ones in the pic of the large school? They're so many in there! They look great.


only the greatest fish on the entire planet. 
*exodon paradoxus*.
exodons are highly active, and incredible to watch. never a dull moment in any of my exodon tanks/pond.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

^ 12" of tank missing on each side.









^ gup adult breeder









^40gT fry grow out(any fry) live food tank


----------



## Mr_Pat

Love the antler in the tank White


----------



## Alasse

3ft Angel tank (setup 27th April 2010)










5ft Cichlid tank


----------



## NursePlaty

*200Gallon RCS, CRS, Platy tank*


----------



## usmc-walker

my current 20G SAcichlid tank 5"JD 3"GT 4"high fin pleco and a crayfish moving to a 90G soon and this will become the sump/refugium


----------



## Scuff

Just set this up the other day. 75g Southeast Asian River Biotope, stocked with:

Tiger Barbs (Puntius anchisporus)









Dwarf Loaches (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)









Zebra Danios (Danio rerio)









Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus)









And planted with Java Fern and Java Moss. I absolutely adore Tiger Barbs; their energy and playfulness amuses me to no end. I wanted to set them up in a natural style aquarium, and the thought struck me to pair them up with fish from their natural range. Thus was born the SEA biotope, a 75g DAS display tank in my store. I know it doesn't look like there's much for fish in there, but I have two dozen tiger barbs, about the same amount of Zebra danios, and probably 16 or so of the Sidthimunkis, one of my all time favorite loaches. So cute!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

new one since my last post in this thread











thanks, I really dig the way antlers look in aquariums, fish use it constantly to spawn on.

I just need a 500g tank so I can get a FULL european elk mount in the tank.


----------



## jrman83

Great looking tanks.


----------



## MediaHound

Beautiful tanks everyone! Thank you for posting your pictures. Some of the layouts are very inspiring and give a lot of ideas to others how they could better improve their tank layout.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I do aquascaping for a living, anyone has any questions feel free to ask me via PM, If I dont know I can ask some of my colleagues for advice as well.

Next tank is a scaped reef tank.


----------



## Chillwill007

Scuff: I love the look of your tank and how simple it is with just java fern and moss. That's kinda how I want to do my 40g breeder

And all the tags are really great looking very inspirational


----------



## Scuff

I've been doing aquascaping for about a decade now, so I've got a good feel for when to use symmetry and when not. My displays aren't quite at the level of, say, Amano; but I think they look rather nice. I especially like the low, wide tanks for this sort of thing, since they give you a great depth of view.


----------



## Chillwill007

So what idea you guys have for a40g breeder 36x18x16 >;-}


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

40B would look nice with a concave design as well as a triangular design.

It becomes second nature once your develop the eye for it.

Study the pro's lay outs, , watch videos, talk to people, then lay it out the way you like it.
beauty is always in the eye of the beholder and frankly some people have sour grapes for eyes.


----------



## jrman83

WhiteDevil said:


> beauty is always in the eye of the beholder and frankly some people have sour grapes for eyes.


LOL, is that the same thing as poor vision?


----------



## Dmaaaaax

My constantly changing 75g Amazon tank. Full of discus, cardinal tetras, cory cats, and SAE:


----------



## Chillwill007

Daaaamax: constantly changing and constantly looking great


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

jrman83 said:


> LOL, is that the same thing as poor vision?


Kinda, more of a influence of poor attitudes.



DMAX, looking great. I got a discus like yours as well, minute it got in the planted tank it peppered like crazy.


----------



## NursePlaty

*I posted mine in a thread before, but I'll add it on here too since it changed and now looks different from my latest post.*


----------



## Chillwill007

NursePlaty said:


> *I posted mine in a thread before, but I'll add it on here too since it changed and now looks different from my latest post.*


The pics aren't showing for me


----------



## Chillwill007

Never mind they're up now


----------



## NursePlaty

*Wierd. It works for me. Copied url straight from album

EDIT: oh ok. good lol*


----------



## Chillwill007

And tank looking great nurseplaty


----------



## Old Glory

Hi new to hobby here is my first effort 36 Bow:
Filtersenguin 200 HOB and C-220 Canister








[/IMG]










Current Fish:
8 Cardinals
7 Serape Tetras
2 Pearl Gouramis
6 Octozona Barbs
4 Rams
2 Apisto
3 Clown Loach
3 Cory
1 L240 Galaxias Pleco
3 Baby Angels


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

newly setup 30 gallon

need to get a couple more plants in it to fill in some gaps, and a better light than the one that came with it


----------



## Alasse

5ft









4ft


----------



## AbadHabit

:dolphinut my 10 & 29 in this one. *w3* Plants growing even more crazy. Get some more picts tomorrow. :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## Scuff

Finally did what I wanted to do and set up a 10g aquarium for my betta. He's a generic, run of the mill short-tail male, but I couldn't justify putting him into a small, crappy tank, so I set him up a nice natural aquarium for him to cruise around in. In with him are two otto cats for algae control and movement, and a handful of Amano and Cherry shrimp.


----------



## Thacker

I like that setup scuff, im planning on doing something similar soon


----------



## mec102778

Ok!










<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=10Gsettled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_10Gsettled.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=10G2Anacharis.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_10G2Anacharis.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## BlackBirdCD

I took some shots of our recently set-up 50 gallon tank. I don't have a long shot yet of the whole tank, but these cover it pretty well. Enjoy!


Left end of the tank by BlackBirdCD, on Flickr


New Platy by BlackBirdCD, on Flickr


Crusin' by BlackBirdCD, on Flickr



Clam Belch by BlackBirdCD, on Flickr

Current community:
2 Mickey Mouse Platys
4 Sunburst Platys
6 Neon/Cardinal Tetras (we've got a couple of each)
4 Guppies (various colors)
2 Upside-down catfish
17 Fry, we think they're from the Mickey Mouse Platys, but could be from a couple of Dalmation Mollies that are no longer with us.


----------



## Scuff

New planted aquarium in my fish room:


----------



## mec102778

Looking good Scruff!

Update to my 10G Planted.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=FTS10Gplanted.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_FTS10Gplanted.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## Subaru4wd

Sure I will play.

This is when I first bought it:









About a week later:









And about a week after that:









And what it currently looks like:










Some big changes comming soon  I'll report back then!


----------



## Rohkey

30G taken on phone so image isn't perfect


----------



## smurfette1175

Here's my 55 Community with DIY Co2


----------



## mec102778

My 100G (?)


----------



## mec102778

Bout time water is almost clear.


----------



## majerah1




----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

75g










210g


----------



## mec102778

75G looks good is that a new setup? 210G is the same no?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

yeah I didnt get new pics of it, didnt realize it till after a few hours after posting it.

yeah thats the 75g on day 2, its been redone ill get new ones tomorrow for this thread and the contest, lights are off so no dice on pics tonight.


----------



## mec102778

Well I like them both and your discuss are just unbelievable. Need some good close ups of them.


----------



## begovics

*55 Gallon Day 10*



I know the background is not the best, but I figured I'll keep it until I have more plants and real stones and then I am going to paint it black. It is just too empty without any background now.


----------



## majerah1

I used to have the same background.It looks nice and seems to match the way you decorated the tank.


----------



## Alasse

Oscar tank


----------



## Alasse

Maingano tank


----------



## mec102778

50G All Plants and Driftwood at the moment.


----------



## mec102778

125G










100G










50G


----------



## mec102778

Ok couldn't help myself here's some more of the 125G, the tall piece of wood looks like it has a face in it.


----------



## lifelonglego

10 Gallon








I just redecorated it, which is why the water isn't as clear as it could be.

I put some fine black gravel from a 1.5 gallon tank on top of the old gravel. I think it makes the fish stand out quite a bit more. The trail of white rocks is leftover Matrix by Seachem, because I think it looks pretty against the black gravel. Yes, I colored in the background with Crayons. 

It is stocked with 3 zebra danios and 1 red glo-fish (same species as the others).

Here is what it looked like before:


----------



## Mr_Pat

our 90 currently


----------



## FishFlow

Ok, I'll play.


----------



## Ugz

newly upgraded 29 gallon! 


I need to add my multi tank to the gallery soon


----------



## Mahlady

55g
1 Blood Parrot Cichlid, 1 Blue Gourami, 1 Albino Catfish, 3 Giant Danios


29G
4 South African Cichlids, Random species (unsure really)


----------



## jrman83

I think you should title this...Mass Confusion 

I've had a few of mine look like that every now and again. Some of your plants look just as out of control as some of mine. Did any of those plants come from me?



FishFlow said:


> Ok, I'll play.


----------



## FishFlow

jrman83 said:


> I think you should title this...Mass Confusion
> 
> I've had a few of mine look like that every now and again. Some of your plants look just as out of control as some of mine. Did any of those plants come from me?


Lol, ya about 1/2 of 'em!  To name the ones off top of my head, the lud repens, there is a kb sword in the back, and probably the blyxias.

Fond memories of the lud repens, that was from your RAOK. I have those growing in both tanks, and both they sure do pretty up when they get near the surface.

Eventually, I'll like to go to next level and actually create a scape seen like some here seem to do so effortlessly. Although will be in a shorter tank. This tank will be where I get the plants! haha.


----------



## Dukenukem713

2


----------



## SeanMcC

No longer have this 125 tank. It was more work then I could handle, but it was good looking!


----------



## Marshall

I wanted to share my new 55g, I'm quite proud of it, lightly planted with natural rocks and manzanita, looking to add a few boesemani rainbows soon








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 20gallonplanted

my cichlid tank its cloudy cause i just added the sand  20 gal planted


----------



## majerah1

Taken today. 


40Breeder. One fish.... Two mystery snails.


----------



## coralbandit

Updated pic of my 180 with new wood and lots of plants removed!


----------



## TankGeek

I don't have a tank at the moment. I was looking through my pics and found this one. It may have been about 2008? or so?


----------



## TankGeek

I located a few more pics..


----------

